# HTST - Buff Daddy and Pad Deal - £150 delivered



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

*HTST*​
As the title suggests we have put together a little deal for you.....

It contains everything you need to start machine polishing your beloved car :car:

Kit contains:

1 x Dodo Juice Buff Daddy Dual Action Polisher
1 x Dodo Juice 150mm Fin Cut Cutting Pad
1 x Dodo Juice 150mm Fin Cut Polishing Pad
1 x Dodo Juice 150mm Fin Cut Finishing Pad
1 x Dodo Juice 80mm Fin Cut Cutting Pad
1 x Dodo Juice 80mm Fin Cut Polishing Pad
1 x Dodo Juice 80mm Fin Cut Finishing Pad
1 x Roll of 3M tape
1 x Meguiar's 105 Cutting Polish (8oz)
1 x Meguiar's 205 Finishing Polish (8oz)
1 x Dodo Juice Panel Pot of your choice (1 of the core 8)

Total RRP is £173.45

Yours, delivered to your door for just £150 :doublesho

Post below or PM me if you would like to go ahead with the offer and i'll send over payment details.

Chris :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal. Am I right in thinking this is the same machine as a DAS6 Pro?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Sparky160 said:


> Sounds like a great deal. Am I right in thinking this is the same machine as a DAS Pro?


Just a DAS6 - not the PRO version though. It's a great machine actually, I have the PRO and to be quite honest I don't think the difference in power is too noticeable!

Great deal Chris :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Sparky160 said:


> Sounds like a great deal. Am I right in thinking this is the same machine as a DAS6 Pro?


Already answered above for you :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great deal. I used my machine today. Really good machine for a beginner :thumb:


----------



## wildchild (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi m8 would it be poss to collect a kit from you
gaz


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

wildchild said:


> Hi m8 would it be poss to collect a kit from you
> gaz


Yep no problem, just drop me a PM if your interested :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

It's just been pointed out to me that I forgot to include an 80mm backing plate for the smaller pads. If anyone is interested in this deal, i'll sort that out with them, i'll do the extra backing plate VERY cheap as it was my error in the first place


----------



## wildchild (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi m8 just snt you pm but dont know if it snt properly
gaz


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Great deal. I recently picked up a similar deal with different pads and polishes. Its hopefully getting its first outing this weekend


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Same i just brought a buff daddy aswell, this is a great deal, wish you could do everything else -the machine at a good price
Thanks


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

JackLeach said:


> Same i just brought a buff daddy aswell, this is a great deal, wish you could do everything else -the machine at a good price
> Thanks


Not sure what you mean? Do you want a deal on pads and polish?


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

That is exactly what i mean aha, just read the last message i sent and it didn't make any sense

Cheers


----------



## Alpha-Male (Aug 30, 2012)

It's a long shot but if this deal is still available I could possibly be interested in 2 of them including the reduced price 80mm backing plates.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

I am sure the deal will still be on I've just picked mine up tonight. It looks a great bit of kit and I am sure Chris will get back to you very soon.


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

this deal still on


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I would also be interested if the deal is still on?


----------



## greg2222 (Apr 9, 2012)

Any news on this deal?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry guy's I didn't realise there was still interest.

I only have 2 of these in stock and one DW member has asked to have put aside until pay day. Therefore I have 1 left to anyone who fancies it?

I could also swap the Buff Daddy for a Spin Doctor if anyone wants to jump into a rotary?

Let me know by PM and we can sort the deal out :thumb:


----------



## The Beer Hunter (Aug 11, 2013)

Glad I got my order in last month.
Superb kit.
I had a little spin with it one evening last week & I can't wait to get stuck in when I get more time.
I've been studying the Mike Phillips videos on YouTube to get the method correct.
Thanks Chris, keep the deal updates coming


----------

